# First Track



## JMZ (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi-

I am looking for a new hobby and I think I have found it. Before this I used to do some HO model building, but quit because one of my friends crushed my layout. This seems a lot like model railroads, except no trains. Could anyone point me to a website or give me tips on how to begin? What web sites do you like to but from? I'll take any tips for a beginner.

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Actually...there are a a few guys who have HO train layouts on their race track layouts.....with the magic of the tyco train crossing...

RUSCAR comes to mind first...They race a two lane layout with several 90 deg intersections and 7 train crossing IIRC...

Yes HO train and HO slots arent "really" the same scale....but who cares!

T-jets are still pretty close depending on the body...and most classic HO aroura bodies screw onto new T-jet chassis....

I have a tons of links for inspiration...

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/

http://www.f1specialties.com/main/racetrack/racetrack.html

http://www.geocities.com/brooklandsspeedway/speedway/index.htm

That should keep you drooling for a bit... :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I second the above links

Do start with http://hoslotcarracing.com first

Roger Corrie


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

IMO Greg Braun (hoslotcarracing) has done an outstanding service for this hobby. I took one of his layouts and modified it just a bit for my own pleasure and purpose and also purchased many items from him in the construction of my track. I then downloaded his Lap Timer 2000 for the computer side of it.

Not to slight anyone else who has been/will be mentioned. :thumbsup: All information is good.


----------

